
Gun Emoji Pairings - avyfain
https://www.lexicalitems.com/blog/gun-emoji-pairings
======
digi_owl
Not sure i get involved but here goes.

So apparently it is officially called pistol, yet most seems to represent a
revolver, and the guy insists on calling it the gun emojii, even though the
word gun can be used for anything from a bb to .50...

~~~
coldtea
That's because most people will call these things guns ("the suspect had a
gun") -- unless it's something obviously special and/or well known (e.g. an
Uzi), and sometimes not even then, they don't delve in the minutiae of whether
it's pistol, revolver or whatever. Non native english speakers (e.g. 90% of
the internet) even more so.

~~~
Bromskloss
> "the suspect had a gun"

Or do you mean "perpetrator"? ;-)

~~~
coldtea
With everybody having a gun in the US, you can't really tell :-)

------
mirekrusin
Can't wait when this emoji bullshit hype is over. It has esthetics of an
unaligned, overscaled <blink> element. Fonts should be strictly limited to
monochrome.

~~~
rublev
You would have _hated_ ancient Egypt.

~~~
vortico
At least it was monochrome... but not always
[https://warboar.wordpress.com/2014/03/23/color/](https://warboar.wordpress.com/2014/03/23/color/)

------
civilian
Whenever my coworkers and I are killing off unused code, we do the :horse:
:gun: emoji. It's _great_.

------
posnet
I am honestly surprised that frog + gun isn't on the list.

I thought that was the meme that started the thing + gun.

edit: I also discovered that HN comments don't support utf8 emojis

~~~
microcolonel
Yeah, I think it's for the best that there's no support for emoji on HN, it's
a great relief to me at least.

~~~
vortico
I'm curious, what unicode sets _are_ supported on Hacker News? Did the
creators explicitly decide on certain sets, or was the decision made for them
based on their programming environment / database?

~~~
microcolonel
I think it's at least the basic multilingual plane, the supplementary
multilingual plane, and the supplementary ideographic plane. Maybe not all of
each of these. I think many emoji are in the SMP on the 1F000–​1FFFF range,
some of the original ones (primarily added to translate proprietary Japanese
character sets) are in the BMP.

------
kevinwang
I wonder if weighting by favorites/retweets would change the results at all.
Maybe horse+gun would be on there? ([http://deadspin.com/rockets-twitter-guy-
fired-over-emoji-vio...](http://deadspin.com/rockets-twitter-guy-fired-over-
emoji-violence-1701052004))

------
Gaelan
Anecdotal, but it seems that iOS users use the water gun emoji as a normal
gun, ignoring the font rendering.

~~~
kyle-rb
I think it was only changed somewhat recently.

Also some apps load their own emoji, like Facebook and Twitter, so iOS users
may be used to seeing/using the normal gun emoji in those apps.

